# Molle Pouches



## Polar Bear (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking for a Molle Pouch that is about 12 x 12 x 3 does anyone know where to get one? It would be mounted on the back of a vest. I have googled  for the last 6 months with no luck


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 9, 2011)

If you cannot find one, call Jimmy at ATS Tactical Supply in Oak Grove, KY.  Tell him I sent you.  He just bought the whole shooting match a few months ago and is making all rigs, pouches etc to order.  If he does not have one, I am sure he can make it for you.  http://www.atstacticalgear.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?display=home


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=147&ParentCat=66
http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=294

Those are the only things that springs to mind and are a bit shorter or narrower.  What colour do you need it in an an what will it be carrying?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 9, 2011)

Mac,
The first one is close to what I am looking for but want a zipper that allows for full opening


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 9, 2011)

So full clamshell like a med kit style, kinda like this http://dtacnz.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/dscf0876-medium.jpg

I don't know of anything that big in that style on the market, I can make one like that in Coyote Brown but I've burned through all my other colours over leave.  Will be a month or two before I can restock.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 10, 2011)

TAG makes a good one about 12 x 9 x 3... lemme look it up.  I have it on my vest as a secured tool kit/dump bag.

Here you go:  http://www.tacticalassaultgearstore.com/molleuprightutilitypouch.aspx

And on my kit (looking at the left hip side):


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 10, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> So full clamshell like a med kit style, kinda like this http://dtacnz.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/dscf0876-medium.jpg
> 
> I don't know of anything that big in that style on the market, I can make one like that in Coyote Brown but I've burned through all my other colours over leave. Will be a month or two before I can restock.



Coyote is the color I want but it could be 14 x 14 x 3. the webbing is 12 by 12 it is a Condor http://www.uscav.com/ZoomImage.aspx?CatID=548&ImageURL=/prodinfo/enlargedinsets/33350aL.jpg


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 10, 2011)

No worries, does in need any internal organisation.  Also how much weight are you going to carry in it?  I need to factor that in.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 10, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> No worries, does in need any internal organisation. Also how much weight are you going to carry in it? I need to factor that in.



Med, Survival Gear, tools just about anything I would not need to get at quickly. I have only seen one and did not see the inside. I would like some webbing in there Throw some ideas at me. Let me know if you want me to take a picture of my vest


----------

